# MKIV R32 Instrument Cluster - Needle/Pointer Bulb Color Question



## .:Rallye_32 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am planning on swapping out my needles/pointer for the Tachometer, Speedometer, Oil Temp & Fuel Gauge in my MKIV R32.

Does anyone have any idea what color bulbs are making the needle/pointer light up? Is it just a plain white bulb or is it actually a red bulb or led that is lighting it up?

I'm hoping it's just plain white and the needles/pointers simply lights up red because that's the color it is.. if I were to switch to white or blue needles, for example, should they not light up that color, whatever the needle color is?

I would hope there is not a specific red light bulb or led under the needle/pointer to light it up that color.

Thanks.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

It is a red LED , not just regular Bulb. It is solder to the board.
If you want to have blue needle , you have to desolder red LED and solder Blue LED, same thing with white color.


----------

